

Startup Quote: Mark Cuban, co-founder, HDNet - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6309086960

======
raychancc
Everyone tells you how they are going to be “special”, but few do the work to
get there. Do the work.

\- Mark Cuban (@mcuban)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6309086960>

